# Good figured stuff



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

I've been horrible about posting for a while now, happily it's because things have been picking up - I grabbed some pics of some nice stuff we've come into lately-birdseye, tiger maple, wormy butternut etc. The last pics are of a bartop project just done with our wood-spalted flame yellow birch with mahogany - Gotta luv figured wood:thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice stuff JP.
Time to start thinking of some projects to use it on. I'd really like to see some of that wood finished.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

If you can't think of things to use it on I will happily take it from you!


----------

